# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Montagem de o meu novo Aquário

## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Vou abrir este Tópico, com o objectivo de mostrar como vou fazer a montagem do meu novo aquário.

Os protótipos deste aquário estão no seguinte link:

_O meu aquário Prototipos_ 

A montagem não deve ter inovação relativamente a outras montagens mas fica aqui o registo.

Até já.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Já comecei as "bricolages" tirei umas fotos um pouco à pressa, assim aqui ficam.

*Aquário grande*





*Sump*





*Estrutura*




Já coloquei umas prateleiras ..etc...

Amanhã serão as tubagens.

Até...

----------


## RicardoLuis

Gostei do projecto e já tou a antever o que poderá vir aí... tou a ver que quando for à terra do meu pai tenho q parar em Pombal... eh eh eh

Boa sorte com a montagem!  :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Amigos, hoje mais um passo...

Juntei em minha casa dois amigos e ajudantes nestas lides e demos mais uns passos nas "bricolages", assim aqui ficam fotos.

Obrigado, Paulo Oliveira e Paulo Serrano.

1º Colocamos os aquários em cima da estrutura.



2º Ensaiamos a tubagem.



A tubagem paenas esta montada e não colada, aguarda a chegada do escumador e da bomba de retorno para finalmente ser concluida e colada. As duas curvas que se vêm na tubagem vão ser substituidas por dois"T".

3º Colagem do Autocolante Preto.



4º Colocação das prateleiras que vão ficar no móvel e da prateleira de fundo que vai suportar a "casa das máquinas"

Vista Frontal



Vista traseira



Caso tenham alguma dúvida ou sugestão agradeço que a coloquem.

Até breve.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Heitor

Visto ninguem postar a comentar, e nem fazer criticas , concluo que somos mesmo bons nisto dos salgados. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Sexta feira ai estamos outra vez para continuarmos a nossa odisseia.


Abraço
Paulo Oliveira

Pessoal venham daí essas sugestoes, pois sao sempre benvindas.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Heitor
O Oliveira deve ter razão, pois ninguem tem palavras para um tão bom trabalho.
Um abraço e até sexta.

----------


## Hugo Coelho

Pois com "mestres" de aquarios salgados, a fazer a montagem palavras para que quero é ver mais fotos da evolução

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas :Olá:  
Aqui vão umas palavras...
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
O pessoal já tinha visto as fotos dos prototipos, 
talvez por isso ainda não haja comentarios.
A mim parece-me que vai ficar muito interessante,
só tenho uma duvida, os aquas estão directamente sobre o ferro????
Não vais colocar esferovite ou borracha ou algo do genero????
Porquê???????????????????????????????
abraço e boa sorte :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Paulo Fornelos]só tenho uma duvida, os aquas estão directamente sobre o ferro????

Afinal são duas duvidas :yb624:   :yb624:  
O papel autocolante que colocaste na traseira é "normal" ??????
É desse que aparece nas papelarias ou tem alguma caracteristica especial?????

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,

Paulo, respondendo ás tuas perguntas:

1º se reparares existe bocados de fita cola em certas zonas da estrutura, pois bem essa fita cola está a segurar uma fita de borracha com aproximandamente 12 mm, para serviram de suporte para o vidro.

2º O que utilizei foi vinil autocolante, compra-se naquelas casas que fazem os leterings dos carros e das montras das lojas, pedi para o cortarem e colamos. A técnica foi colocar muita água no vidro para colar o autoclante e depois esperar um pouco para secar.

Fica bem.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Heitor Simões]uma fita de borracha com aproximandamente 12 mm, para serviram de suporte para o vidro.

Boas  :Olá:  
E essa fita tem um nome especifico ?
É que se eu pedir :
- O sr. tem fita de borracha com 12 mm para eu por por baixo do aquario??

 Sou capaz de levar uma resposta estranha, como levei do  senhor que me fez o movel :
- O aquario pesa uma tonelada ? O menino deve estar enganado,
 uma tonelada pesa um carro...

Essa borracha costuma ser usada para que função ?
Existem varias espessuras???
Onde compras-te?
Desculpa ser tão chato :Coradoeolhos:  
obrigado e boa sorte

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo a tal fita veio com o aquário, de qualquer forma não passa de u pedaço de borracha.

Comprasse em casas dessa especialidade.

De qualquer forma ate podes fazer isto com um bocado de borracha de um pneu velho.


Ficam aqui umas fotos para visualizares melhor.



Até já.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Heitor,

Parabéns por mais um grande passo! O mais dificil já está!!!
Agora convidares esses dois nabos para te ajudar é que me parece mal...!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço e boa sorte,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Diogo, leio sempre com atenção todos os teus post´s.

Por isso estas convidado, se o escumador chegar durante esta semana, sexta feira que vem á muita água e rocha para acartar e por no lugar.   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

É só apareceres para ajudar  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Por isso estas convidado, se o escumador chegar durante esta semana, sexta feira que vem á muita água e rocha para acartar e por no lugar.     
> 
> É só apareceres para ajudar


Pois...!!! Acho que vou ter uma dor nas costas!!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Tanque cheio de água!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2: 

Ou melhor tanques...

Até breve.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas Heitor,




> As duas curvas que se vêm na tubagem vão ser substituidas por dois"T"


Sempre trocastre as curvas por "T(s)"?
Como é que ficou essa solução em termos de barulho?

Parabéns pela concretização do teu novo projecto, está a ficar impecável  :Pracima:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, sim substitui as curvas por "T".

Relativamente a barulhos, ainda não me preocupei, uma vez que ainda me falta muito equipamento, todo o equipamento que tenho neste momento a funcionar é emprestado, só qd vier o equipamento que encomendei(espero que venha nesta semana que vamos entrar) é que me irei debruçar sobre as questões dos ruidos.

Amanha se tiver hipótese colocarei fotos dos avanços que fizemos ontem em termos de montagens.

Neste momento o aquário encontra-se apenas com o escumador, bomba de retorno e bombas de circulação e kalk, mais nada. ah e claro rocha e areão.ah e os aquecedores eheheh

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Como imaginam, fim de semana grande mais um passo na montagem do meu aquário.

Estou muito condicionado por falta de material que está a demorar a vir mais do que o previsto.

Ainda assim, com material emprestado do Paulo Serrano e Paulo Oliveira a montagem avançou.

Fotos:

A rocha para ser colocada no aquário.



O aquário com o areão.




A colocação da rocha.



Uma sereia dentro do aquário e outra a querer entrar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  





1º ensaio da colocação da rocha, colocamos a rocha numa primeira versão que só poderá ser afinada quando chegarem as bombas de retorno e o pente da queda de água. Portanto rocha em versão "beta"





Por fim o aquário com água, esta água veio da Nazaré.

.

Mais logo tiro foto do estado do aquário passadas 24 horas.

Queria agradecer ao Paulo Oliveira e ao Paulo Serrano pela ajuda que têm dado.

 :yb677:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Os meus parabens, esta aì um projecto que promete. :tutasla:  

agora diz me, vais colar a rocha umas as outras ou vais deixar assim pousada?
parece-me que esta um pouco em perigo de queda, ou sera da foto?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a versão beta está bem ,mas será que não dá para não escostar as rochas ao vidro 
acredita que é uma mais valia com o tempo

mas com essas sereias a ajudar posso dizer que tens aí um milagre :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Fernando, a rocha está assente nos tubos que espalhei pelo aquário está bem segura. tinha uma estratégia para segurar as rochas umas ás outras mas os planos furaram porque o tubo que iria segurar as rochas tinha ferro lá dentro. Tivemos que alterar os planos.

Para já a rocha vai ficar assim até que chegue o pente que irá fazer a queda de água, nessa altura conto ter outra estratégia para segurar a rocha. 

Aguardo tambem a chegada das novas vortechs , estas tambem irão condicionar o layout uma vez que não quero bombas a verem-se.

Carlos, estou a tentar que a rocha não encoste aos vidros, na parte de traz pouco tocam nos vidros, nas laterais está a encostar por causa de vir a esconder as bombas. Vamos ver se consigo, pelo menos é esse o objectivo. 

Tive que avançar este fim de semana com a rocha e entrada de água no aquário, era necessário trazer 1500 litros de água e a logistica não é fácil.

Obrigado por estarem atentos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

*Está colocado o primeiro coral no meu aquário.*

Chama-se "aiptasia prague sun coral"

Trata-se de uma raridade em aquários de recife.  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Ficam as fotos fotos:




Até breve

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Tirei duas fotos do meu aquário, ao fim de uma semana após montagem.

Aparentemente tudo calmo.

Não consigo ver diferenças entre um aquário que tem actinicas acessas e outro que está completamente apagado.








Vou dando notícias.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, tenho somente umas dúvidas, o porquê de teres colocado os tubos na base das rochas? estão a servir de bases? não são muito grosso, pois agora que vi a última foto tem os tubos há mostra!!! 
A minha outra questão é saber o motivo ( isso se é que há...) de a água do aqua estar assim tão longe do final do aqua! é para os peixes não saltarem?  :Coradoeolhos:  


Gostei do layout!


Abrs  :SbSalut:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Filipe, coloquei os tubos porque pretendo que a rocha fique o menos possivel em cima do areão, o objectivo é que a água circule inclusivamente por baixo da rocha.

Os tubos só estão a ver-se porque as bombas de circulação moveram a areia, não é preocupante pois as bombas são emprestadas até chegarem as minhas, quando as minhas chegarem afina-se as correntes e com o areão tapa-se esses tubos.

Quanto á segunda questão não há motivo, o que se passa é que aguardo a chegada de uma caixa com uns pentes que vai ajudar á queda de água conforme podes verificar no meu prototipo, essa caixa é que vai regular o nivel de água no aquário.

Moral da história quando essa caixa chegar o nível da água sobe. Curiosamente essa caixa está encomendada desde 31 de julho 2007.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá a todos!

Acabei de fazer a primeira muda de água do meu novo aquário.

Para já tudo parece normal.

Não estou a fazer qualquer tipo de testes á agua.

Apenas estou a controlar a temperatura e salinidade.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Heitor
E que tal umas fotos????

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  , tenho um movel identico ao teu e como não tenho acesso pela retaguarda tenho alguma dificuldade em chegar dentro do aqua. Não seria melhor, uma vez que estás a fazer tudo de novo, fazeres umas portas no movel, no que está por cima do aqua? Desculpa se já respondeste a isto ou se já solucionaste o problema e eu não me tenha apercebido.

Abraço
António

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

António, obrigado por participares no meu tópico, mas nao percebi a tua dúvida.

Podias ser mais explicito?

Não tenho qualquer dificuldade a chegar a qualquer zona do aquário.

Fica bem!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Finalmente começou a chegar algum material.

Ozonizador



Aquecedores



Pentes






Irei montar os pentes em príncipio durante o fim de semana.

Chegaram tambem os lumenarc que ja estão montados, fotos.



São compostos por lampadas Coralvue 12000k e balastros electrónicos 400 W



Para já não me preocupo nada com a arrumação dos cabos pois só quando tiver o material todo é que me irei debruçar sobre o assunto.

Ahh... as lumenarc são um espétaculo... pelo menos eu gosto.

Quanto a fotos dos aquários aqui ficam.

Aquário Pequeno




Aquário Grande



Relativamente aos aquários o mais pequeno está com 4 horas de luz actinica todos dias, o aquário maior só hoje viu luz das lumenarc e vai ficar com 2 horas de luz nos primeiros 4 dias depois passarei a 4 horas de luz na semana que vem.

Até breve.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Aquário Grande
> 
> 
> 
> .


Boas :Olá:  
Looking good...
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Mantém as actualizações e boa sorte.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Heitor,

Isso está a tomar forma, sim senhor! Parece estar tudo no bom caminho, parabéns.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Boas 
> Looking good...
>      
> Mantém as actualizações e boa sorte.



Está muito fixe, so tentaria esconder aqueles cabos das HQI´s (acho que são delas...)


Bom  trabalho realmente!!!


 :SbOk5:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Filipe, confore disse no meu post de hoje não tenho de momento qualquer preocupação com os cabos, só quando tiver todo o equipamento montado é que me vou preocupar com os cabos.

Até lá não consigo ver a real dimensão e a quantidade de cabos.

Obrigado

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esses lumenarcs estão cá a fazem-me um formigeiro :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Carlos,

A mim o que me faz formigueiro é não ter nada no aquário para elas iluminarem... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> boas
> 
> esses lumenarcs estão cá a fazem-me um formigeiro


idem aspas...  :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Heitor
Já estou a ver que tenho tarbalho para o FIm de semana.
lol
Um abraço

----------


## Paulo J Pereira

boas heitor
Tudoo bem?
Esse aquario ja esta a andar  :SbSourire2:  
Olha tem cuidado com a altura a que colas os pentes, porque tens de ter cuidado com o nivel de agua. 

abraço
Paulo

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> idem aspas...


 :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  INVEJOSO! :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## NunoFilipe

> INVEJOSO!


lol.

Desde já quero agradecer a disponibilidade e a simpatia do Heitor em receber-nos. 

As fotos das lumenarc não fazem juz à realidade. São fabulosas e com um design simplesmente único. Estás de parabens. 

Este país é uma cambada de invejosos. Comigo incluído.  :yb624:  

Abraço.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Heitor,

Os meus parabens.
Esse aquário promete e muito!! :yb677:  
Adorei esse teu layout.
Penso que os cabos dos reflectores não são problema, visto que quando poseres o "chapeu" deixam-se de ver, agora os outros cabos, se queres um conselho, começa já a "traçar caminhos" e arruma-los para que a confusão não seja muita e percas o apetite de o fazer (já não era a primeira vez que via isso a acontecer :JmdALEnvers:  )!
Continua com esse excelente trabalho, mas de preferencia com pessoal profissional, esquece os "trolhas"...! :yb624:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> INVEJOSO!



eu?!?!   até nem acho nada de especial  :yb665:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa tarde Heitor,
eu não descanso enquanto não resolver o enigma da geringonça.
Serás o primeiro a ser informado. :yb677:  

Abraço.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Tiago, obrigado, quanto aos fios terei mesmo que esperar pois não faço a minima ideia de ocupação de espaços, do escumador, dos reactores, do sistema que irá controlar, etc...

De qualquer forma estão planeadas estruturas electricas com calhas disjuntores etc... com o tempo iremos lá e para ser sincero não tenho pressa nenhuma, quanto mais rápido estiver tudo pronto mais será a tentação de começar a por coisas la dentro  :yb624:  

Nuno, são sempre bem  vindos, quanto a geringonça... acho qwue já ha uma solução.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Nuno, são sempre bem  vindos, quanto a geringonça... acho qwue já ha uma solução.
> 
> Abraço a todos.


Bom dia. 
Afinal ainda não tinham esgotado todas as vossas energias a resolver o mistério. :SbSourire2:  
Ainda bem que se resolveu. :Pracima:  
Abraço
Nuno Filipe Silva
PS: Se precisares de ajuda em alguma coisa, não hesites em contactar-nos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Amigos!

Esta semana mais dois pequenos passos no meu aquário.

*1º A montagem dos pentes quer no aquário grande quer no aquário pequeno.*

Os pentes deram bastante trabalho a montar porque tivemos que baixar a água e de colar os pentes com silicone, de seguida tivemos que segurar os pentes, no caso do pente do aquário grande não foi fácil porque o pente tinha 1,2 metros.

Fotos


Aquário pequeno com o pente.



Aquário grande sem o pente.



Aquário grande com o pente colado.



Deixaram de se ver as furaçºoes dos tubos

*2º Chegou o pequeno controlador que irá manter o aquário em boas condições...pelo menos assim espero.*

Profilux II plus EX

Fotos:

Frente



Traseira




Um pequeno suporte para as sondas.




A sonda de Salinidade



O profilux View - para ficar de fora do armário para podermos ver os valores.



As tomadas controladoras que para já ainda nao estão a controlar nada.



O profilux View - Display a funcionar




Tudo a funcionar depois de calibrado




*Estado actual e próximos passos*

Aguardo a chegada do escumador Bubble King 300 Externo a qualquer momento para poder começar a arrumar cabos.

Enquanto isso o sistema está a funcionar neste momento vou passar a 4 horas de luz por dia... na semana que vem tenciono passar a 8 horas de luz por dia.

Não fiz ainda qualquer teste ao aquário, mantenho as mudas de 15% a 20 % semanais com agua do mar. Ao montar o controlador verifiquei: ORP 265mv, salinidade 1023 (quero comparar com os dados do refractometro), PH 8, Temperatura a 24º ( vou subir um pouco pois com o controlador ja posso montar os termostatos de titanium.

Não tenho qualquer tipo de ser vivo dentro do aquário, a nao ser os habitantes da rocha.

Em breve irei abrir um tópico para falar-mos um pouco mais sobre equipas de limpeza.

Até lá um abraço a todos, gostava que comentassem pois o forum parece um pouco murcho.

Fiquem bem...    :SbOk:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## NunoFilipe

Bom dia,
Esse controlador tem mt bom aspecto.
Que vais controlar com a máquina?

Abraço
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nuno, para te ser honesto prevejo controlar tudo.

Temperatura
PH no aquário e no Reactor de Calcio
Redox - ozonizador
Reactor de Kalk - prevejo que consiga por o doseador de Kalk a funcionar de acordo com vários items nomeadamente nivel de água e quando o ph baixar. os 8.0
Salinidade
Nível de água dois niveis
Luz
Circulação
Feed Times
Ventoinhas
Doseadores caso precise
Simulação de tempestades
Neste momento esta a meio gás porque ainda nao veio o escumador para por a funcionar o ozonizador.
Mas ja está a fazer umas coisas engraçadas.
Olha ainda só vou a meio da leitura... :SbSourire2:  

Fica Bem

----------


## NunoFilipe

Olá
pelos vistos fizeste uma escolha acertada. :Pracima:  
Espero que o resultado seja o mesmo. Vê o aqua do mês em www.reefcentral.com e ve se descobres algo que te é familiar.  :tutasla:  
Abraço

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nuno,

Por acaso ja tinha visto esse aquário no reefcentral, que por sinal está bonito

Na fase de planeamento do meu aquário estudei aprofundadamente várias marcas de controladores e depois foi só optar.

Tenho um documento em excel comprarando todos os controladores conhecidos.

Queria colocar aqui mas só consigo por 179 kb e o ficheiro que tenho ocupa 400 kb logo não dá para enviar.

Fica para uma próxima.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Apareceram as algas castanhas no cimo do areão...

1º É normal?? penso que sim.
2º O que devo fazer??? Manter trocas de agua e esperar por melhores dias ou devo fazer algo mais???
3º Pela vossa experiência qual deve ser a duração normal até que elas desapareçam???  

Obrigado. :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Heitor
Nas trocas de água Vai aspirando as algas.
Um abraço

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Olá Heitor
> Nas trocas de água Vai aspirando as algas.
> Um abraço


Boa tarde.
Tenho a mesma opinião. Aconteceu-me o mesmo e com as trocas de água e aspirando resolvi rapidamente o problema.
Cumprimentos
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Heitor
> Nas trocas de água Vai aspirando as algas.
> Um abraço


Nao faz mal nenhum.... nada que a equipa de limpeza nao possa tratar (ermitas, enquanto nao tens mais nada no aqua tenho a certeza que logo que os ponhas vais passar algum tempo a olhar pois sao engraçados entao se tiverem carapaças vazias :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ), e quando fores introduzir peixes ha uns que lhes chamem comida e essas algitas.

estou a gostar da evoluçao desde o antigo post, notasse que tens cuidado com o material que compras e sabes o que queres :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

umas perguntas
Onde arranjas-te esses lumenarc????
O porque lampadas de 12000*k e nao 20000*k???
Tens 1200w nao achas que é de mais?? vais notar no final do mes :EEK!:  , mas o que entressa é os peixes e corais estarem bem de saude o resto sao historias :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

O mais dificil é ir com calma, mas para ja estas a ir bem os meus parabens :Olá:   aguardo a evoluçao

----------


## Heitor Simões

Zé,

calma tenho  eu, ja la vai um mes e meio e nada de vivos no aquário  :yb624:   :yb624:  , não tá a ser fácil.


Entretanto mais uns 15 dias farei testes e se estiver tudo bem entram os primeiros vivos "equipa de limpeza".

Iluminação, pois 1200 é muito mas se fosse t5 ia dar ao mesmo 24 lampadas vezes 54 w ....Vamos trabalhando com o biórário.   :yb663:  

Lumenarc mando te MP

Quanto ao facto de ser de 12000 k é uma questão de gosto os 20000 davam espectro mais azulado.... mas sabes são apenas lampadas daqui a uns tempos temos que mudar se não gostar quando for a próxima muda de lampadas logo escolho outras.


Obrigado pelo comentário  :Pracima:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Zé,
> 
> Quanto ao facto de ser de 12000 k é uma questão de gosto os 20000 davam espectro mais azulado....


Isso mesmo, verias o realçar das cores, de acordo com o Dr. Sanjay Joshi durante o jantar ele disse se quiseres ver os teus corais crescer utiliza lampadas de 6000*k se quizeres que ele fique bonito e cores fantasticas 20000*k é o indicado.

Em relaçao a duraçao das lampadas, é outra historia que nao quero falar, se nao vou comprar uma guerra, tem atençao onde vais por os corais e ve quais deles é que precisam de mais luz ou menos luz assim poderas colocar no "sitio" mais correcto, sabemos que a luz vai perdendo potencia ao longo do tempo e se a dispociçao for a correcta poderemos alargar a duraçao da lampada, pois o coral so consome a luz que necessita o resto é "replida".

Apesar do julio nao ter tirado fotos a tudo, poderas ter uma ideia em relaçao a palestra que foi dada em relaçao as luzes 
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....ghlight=madrid

Aqui fica uma foto

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Zé, essa questão dos crescimentos e das cores eu ja tinha analisado por isso fui para meio termo.

Gostaria de ter ido assistir a essa conferência, mas nao deu ... já agora o que significam aqueles valores? 455, 480 etc..

sabes se existe algum documento na net em que o Dr. Sanjay fale de colocação de corais face á luz???

Obrigado.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Amigos, o meu aquário la vai andando parado.... sem nada la dentro... e com umas algazitas verdes no vidro, mas poucas.

Para ja poucos sinais de ciano a não ser um bocadito no aquário mais pequeno, não admira pois tem pouca circulação.

Resultados:

Teste JBL

KH - 8
PH 8,2 Coincide com profilux
Amónia - 0
Nitritos - 0
Cobre - 0
Oxigénio - 6
Nitratos - 1
Fosfatos - 0
Calcio - 480
Magnesio - 920

Outros testes

Salinidade - 1025
Condutividade - 50 ms
Temperatura - 25,5º

Fotoperiodo - Ainda está a 4 horas por dia irei aumentar para 6 horas este fim de semana.

Os testes foram feitos ainda à pouco tempo e no meio do fotoperiodo.

Moral da história... estou satisfeito com os resultados.

No fim de semana, com um membro amigo nosso voltarei a fazer testes para resolver possiveis erros nos primeiros testes...é que nitratos a 1 deixou-me dúvidas e magnesio a 920 tambem me deixou dúvidas.

Quanto ao resto parece-me pacifico.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boa tarde!


Mais um pequeno avanço no meu projecto.

De acordo com o planeado entraram nos utimos dois dias os seguintes animais.

* Equipa de Limpeza*


1 - holothuria edulis
10 - Turbo fluctuosa - mexico
10 - Calcinus Blue Leg
10 - trochus snail
25 - Nassarius
19 - Ermitas Patas Brancas


Pretendo colocar ainda os seguintes animais

15 cerithes
15 ermitas patas verdes
10 Ermitas patas vermelhas

Quando colocar estes encerro equipa de limpeza.

Relativamente ao estado dos aquários de momento encontram-se bem, bons parametros de água.


Algumas algas verdes mas poucas.

Algas filamentosas no aquário grande nenhumas  no aquário pequeno algumas mas penso que se devem à fraca circulação.

Aguardemos a evolução, até ao final do ano, largos passos serão dados. 

Fiquem bem.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> * Equipa de Limpeza*
> 
> 25 - Nassarius


Bom dia Heitor,

Se gostas de corais de areia e que necessitem ser alimentados, recomendo-te e não colocar nassarius. 
Eu tenho muitos e "vejo-me grego" para os alimentar. Há alternativas a esses monstros... :yb624:  
Assim que se alimenta os corais, esses malandros vêm roubar a comida.

Cumprimentos.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Jose Neves

> Bom dia Heitor,
> 
> Se gostas de corais de areia e que necessitem ser alimentados, recomendo-te e não colocar nassarius. 
> Eu tenho muitos e "vejo-me grego" para os alimentar. Há alternativas a esses monstros... 
> Assim que se alimenta os corais, esses malandros vêm roubar a comida.
> 
> Cumprimentos.
> 
> Nuno Filipe Silva


Se tens assim tantos, tens a certeza que serao nassarios????

Eu tenho bastantes nassarios e nao os alimento eles comem aquilo que os peixes deixam escapar, mas tenho tambem uma praga que parecem nassarios que devara ter vindo com agua, nao teras a fazer confusao???

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,

Nuno, pois eu sei desse problema mas repara eu preciso de ter alguns para me mexer o areão.

Li vários artigos de Ron Shimeck onde ele fala nos nassários e a conclusão que tirei foi, nassarius 4 ou 5 por cada 400 litros de água, mesmo para aliviar esse problema sendo poucos num aquário grande terei menos problemas para fazer o target feeding dos corais nomeadamente LPS. 


Dai o facto de ter posto tão poucos.

Obrigado por estares atento.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

José, o Nuno tem razão o que pode acontecer é estarmos a alimentar por exemplo uma trakifilia e os nassários saem debaixo do areão e vão para cima desse tipo de corais de chão e tiram-lhe o comer da boca.

De qualquer forma a solução é simples, ainda segundo Ron Shimeck os nassarios alimentão-se de comida normal camarão , misys etc... e não de detritos logo se queremos manter os nassárius temos de os alimentar tambem, então a solução passa por alimenta-los primeiro e depois fazer o target feeding dos corais.

É preciso é preciso ter paciência e dedicação.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Se tens assim tantos, tens a certeza que serao nassarios????
> 
> Eu tenho bastantes nassarios e nao os alimento eles comem aquilo que os peixes deixam escapar, mas tenho tambem uma praga que parecem nassarios que devara ter vindo com agua, nao teras a fazer confusao???



Boa tarde.

Sim, tenho a certeza que são nassarius.  Já tive centenas deles. Não foi uma praga. Foram inseridos no sistema, mas como foram demais  :Prabaixo:  foram morrendo. Para além disso, quando ainda não tinha refrigerador tive uma subida de temperatura, o que foi fatal para muitos.
Mas ainda tenho umas dezenas.





> Olá!
> 
> José, o Nuno tem razão o que pode acontecer é estarmos a alimentar por exemplo uma trakifilia e os nassários saem debaixo do areão e vão para cima desse tipo de corais de chão e tiram-lhe o comer da boca.
> 
> De qualquer forma a solução é simples, ainda segundo Ron Shimeck os nassarios alimentão-se de comida normal camarão , misys etc... e não de detritos logo se queremos manter os nassárius temos de os alimentar tambem, então a solução passa por alimenta-los primeiro e depois fazer o target feeding dos corais.
> 
> 
> Fiquem bem.


Eu faço uma coisa parecida.
Meto camarão na água para eles darem nas vistas e depois retiro-os de perto da traquiphilia, catalaphilias e lobophilias. Assim dão algum descanso aos corais.
Os nassarius são muito importantes mas na medida certa. Qual é não sei, por isso vou acreditar que tens razão. A minha medida não é a certa de certeza.

Abraço

Nuno Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Aqui ficam umas fotos.


Estado da rocha:





Equipa de limpeza que coloquei

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Mais uma pequena actualização com fotos.


Assim:

*1º Equipa de limpeza*

1 Turbo Mexicano - pertencente à equipa de limpeza




*2º Retrocessos na montagem:*

Tive que desmontar o pente de queda de água porque estava com uma fuga, aguardo por uma melhor altura para fazer nova colagem.

Desmontei-o para prevenir uma futura inundação.


*3º Avanços na montagem:*

Finalmente chegou a Bomba de retorno a Red Dragon 2500 litos hora




... escumador Royal Exclusive Externo Buble King 300




Coloquei ja o ozonizador preparado para se ligar embora ainda não esteja ligado.





O equipamento ja se encontra montado e em fase de afinações.




Do meu antigo aquário aproveitei a UPS que tambem se encontra neste momento ligada e a funcionar para alimentar todo o aquário excepto aquecedores e iluminação, ou seja se faltar a luz tudo funcionará durante 30 minutos, nomeadamente bomba retorno, escumador, bombas de circulação, profilux e bombas de circulação do aquário pequeno.





A sump




Relativamente à esta ultima foto gostaria de colocar duas questões.


1º do lado esquerdo da foto encontra-se o compartimento onde esta a bomba de retorno, esse compartimento tem um mecanismo cinzento e vermelho. Gostaria que me indicassem para que irá servir este mecanismo?

2º Na foto vem-se dois tipos de tubagem, uma de 50 mm que serve para a queda de agua do aquário para o escumador, directamente para dentro do escumador. A outra tubagem de 20mm serve para enviar a agua para os dois aquários. Acontece que fiz tambem uma ligação desse tubo ao escumador, e aí reside a questão qual o meu objectivo ao ligar a bomba de retorno tambem ao escumador.


*Próximos passos*


Provavelmente no inicio do ano que vem

1º Ligar novamente o pente de queda de água.
2º Montar as bombas circulação Vortechs.
3º Montar sistema de reposição de agua de kalk automático sem necessidade de qualquer intervenção do utilizador.
4º Montar reactor de cálcio.
5º Reduzir os ruidos das quedas de água.
6º Mandar forrar a estrutura com madeira ou algo parecido ainda não sei bem.

Não queria de deizar de agradecer ao Paulo Oliveira e ao Paulo Serrano que tem sido os meus companheiros de cruzada.

O projecto está a ir de vagarinho mas por incrivel que pareça está a evoluir a olhos vistos.

Fiquem bem, e espero que participem.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Então ninguem tenta responder ás questões que coloquei.

Até já.

----------


## Mário Silva Santos

Boas antes de mais parabéns pela montagem.
Em resposta à pergunta 1 penso que servirá para as TPA'S ou para va zar o aqua pois pode acopolar a essa parte cinza uma magueira e levar a agua directamente para o "esgoto".

Para a segunda pergunta é que não tenho resposta.

Abraço

Mário

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Mário, obrigado por teres respondido  :yb624:  

É verdade, é um sistema de encaixe rápido que me vai permitir servindo-me da bomba de retorno enviar água para o esgoto de forma rápida, permite tambem fazer entrada de água para a Sump.

Segundo os meus objectivos pretendo fazer TPA futuras de 10 % ou seja o valor da Sump.

Assim quando quiser fazer uma TPA basta vazar a sump com essa bomba de retorno, e quando estiver vazia enche-se com água nova.

A ideia é tambem deixar de ter agua pelo chão  :yb624:   :yb624:  ...

Quanto à segunda questão aguardemos outras opiniões.

Até já.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> 1º do lado esquerdo da foto encontra-se o compartimento onde esta a bomba de retorno, esse compartimento tem um mecanismo cinzento e vermelho. Gostaria que me indicassem para que irá servir este mecanismo?
> 
> 2º Na foto vem-se dois tipos de tubagem, uma de 50 mm que serve para a queda de agua do aquário para o escumador, directamente para dentro do escumador. A outra tubagem de 20mm serve para enviar a agua para os dois aquários. Acontece que fiz tambem uma ligação desse tubo ao escumador, e aí reside a questão qual o meu objectivo ao ligar a bomba de retorno tambem ao escumador.


Oi Heitor.

Respondendo a tua 1ª pergunta.
Esse tubo que esta de lado da bomba é o bypass de kalk ,serve para não acumular kalk no veio da bomba e ela parar devido a isso ,eu também tenho na minha e por isso ficou mais cara.

A 2º ,não sei porquê vais ligar a bomba de retorno ao escumador para que te vai servir isso  :Admirado:  explica lá isso melhor.

Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,


Rogério, ´quanto à 1ª pergunta o colega Mário ja respondeu.

Quanto á segunda????

Aguardemos novas opiniões.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Heitor.

Desculpa li mal a pergunta estar aqui com o meu puto ao lado não dá jeito.

Mas para quê essa pertunta já que foste tu que montaste isso ,não sabes o que compraste? :Admirado:  


Um abraço Rogério. :Xmascheers:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Rogério

Claro que fui eu que estudei.

O que estava a tentar era fazer com que os membros descobrissem o meu objectivo.

Percebes-te?

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas heitor

parabens pelo aquario, Promete!!!!

Onde arranjaste esses turbos mexicanos?

abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Luis, se fores a qualquer loja e pedires eles podem mandar vir.

É uma questão de esperares uma semana e eles chegam.

Fica bem.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

> Olá!
> 
> 
> Luis, se fores a qualquer loja e pedires eles podem mandar vir.
> 
> É uma questão de esperares uma semana e eles chegam.
> 
> Fica bem.


Obrigado

teoricamente eles comem a alga Asparagopsis taxiformis. E em principio será esta a alga que me cobre a maioria das rochas.
http://www.aquatouch.com/algae.htm

vou perguntar numa loja.

abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Heitor,

então novidades do teu sistema? 

coloca aí umas fotos actualizadas para vermos como está isso a evoluir.  :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá.

Duarte, para já não há novidades.

Já mandei fazer a estrutura que irá revestir o movel em madeira deverá estar pronta em final de Janeiro.

Continuo com as mudas de água, ainda ontem fiz uma muda de aproximadamente 15%.

Aguardo a qualquer momento a chegada das vortechs.

Irei colocar os pentes de queda de água entretanto e depois irei baixar a iluminação para aproximadamente 30 cm da tona de água.

Estou a afinar o escumador da Royal Exclusive.

E é assim tá tudo nas calmas... aliás nem sei como me estou a aguentar assim tao calmo.   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Fiquem bem.

No inicio do ano prevejo por fotos.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> depois irei baixar a iluminação para aproximadamente 30 cm da tona de água.


como chegaste a este valor de distância?  




> E é assim tá tudo nas calmas... aliás nem sei como me estou a aguentar assim tao calmo.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   se fosse eu já tinha isso apinhado de corais   :yb665:   acho que não conseguia aguentar tanto tempo a ver água...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

duarte abri um topico aqui no fórum sobre as Lumenarc e cheguei mais ou menos a esse valor.

Vi tambem fotos de alguns aquários e vi mais ou menos a altura a que teriam da tona de água.

Obrigado.

----------


## NunoFilipe

Olá Heitor
Como chegou esse peixe?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Novas entradas no meu aquário.

Reforcei a equipa de limpeza com 4 Pagurites patas vermelhas.

Entraram tambem unscoraizitos e umas mudas vamos ver como se habituam ao meu aquário, e se tem crescimentos.

Não pensava por peixes no meu aquário, mas como me apareceram umas algas no periodo do final do ano resolvi por um Zebrassoma Scopas para me auxiliar espero eu na tarefa de tratar das algas.

Nuno, o peixe esta bem de saude entrou um pouco azumboado deve ter sido de ter estado no carro tantas horas lol mas aparenta estar bem.

Para ja fotos nao tenho.

Talvez para o próximo fim de semana.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Fotos fotos, queremos fotos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Fotos fotos, queremos fotos


Sim ja deveriam estar aqui

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Para haver fotos é preciso fotografo, e o que fotografar.

E o Aquário esta vazio só tem uns coraizitos para testes e um peixito para manjar as algas.

Talvez no próximo fim de semana.

Obrigado.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Chegaram as novas vortechs mp40w

*Fotos:*







*Quanto a novidades:*

1º Consegui colocar finalmente os pentes bem colados e sem verter.

2º Mandei fazer dois estrados para o escumador e reactor de Kalk para os levantar ligeiramente, ja estão montados e a funcionar.

3º Afinei o escumador e coloquei uma mangueira mais comprida para poder ter o escumador direito coisa que nao estava.

4º A rocha ja está toda colada.

5º Montei a electro válvula que vai alimentar o reactor de kalk directamente da rede de agua , sem precisar de repositório de água de osmose.

6º Tirei os barulhos da queda de água colocando uma corrente de plastico dentro do tubo de queda de água... eliminei por completo os ruidos.

7º Montamos iluminação no refugio.

8º Por fim hoje montei as vortechs e digo-vos em três palavras, *Fantasticas, Maravilhosas, Soberbas.*


*Próximos passos:*

1º Baixar a iluminação para mais perto da água.

2º Colocar o computador a controlar isto tudo, iluminação, aquecimento, arrefecimento, reposição, etc...

3º Por ozono a funcionar.


Sinceramente começo a sentir que estou a chegar ao fim.

Por fim mantenho mudas de 10 % da água valores todos óptimos.

Prometo que no próximo fim de semana coloco fotos ...talvez no domingo.

Agradeço ao Paulo Serrano e Paulo Oliveira a ajuda que me deram.


 :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Continuam a entrar corais no meu aquário, nomeadamente SPS.


Irei procurar fazer entradas á base de mudas.

Um cheirinho...









Fiquem bem e até breve.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Viva,
Também tenho andado a namorar as mp40w. Quando tiveres uma opinião, partilha-a. Ok? :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Rui Bessa

> 


Boas :Olá:  
Apesar de ser um frag, a stylophora está aí com grande côr :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## NunoFilipe

Bom dia Heitor,

Já se colocava uma foto geral n?  :yb624:  

Como andam esses frags?

Cump

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Nuno entretanto tiro foto geral!

Para já vou colar as peças e depois mostro foto.

Obrigado.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá!
> 
> Nuno entretanto tiro foto geral!
> 
> Para já vou colar as peças e depois mostro foto.
> 
> Obrigado.


Com 3 metros tens muito citio onde os colocares, e realmente aguardo uma actulizaçao de uma geral do teu aqua

Belas aquisiçoes :SbOk:   agora é rezar para que elas nao virem castanhas

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Bom dia Heitor,
> 
> Já se colocava uma foto geral n?  
> 
> Como andam esses frags?
> 
> Cump
> 
> Nuno Filipe Silva


Oi Nuno Silva

Estive em casa do heitor este fim de semana e realmente o aqua está muito bom, com uns frags de sps muito engraçados e com umas cores fantasticas, apesar de eu pensar que tem iluminação a mais, pois cada vez mais me convenço de que os corais nao precisam de tanta luz para crescerem. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Agora em relação aos frags, deixa me te dizer que os frags nao andam muito bem, porque já foram todos colados. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Agora a sério está muito bom o aquário do Heitor,muito bem pensado, com a aquisição dos equipamentos certos e ajustados à dimensão do projecto e agora é só esperar que ele post umas fotos pra vermos a evolução desta obra de arte.




Abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal 
realmente estão muito bonitas essas frags tem um aveludado muito bonito
Parabens esta muito bonito.
Um dia que passe por ai gostaria de ver essa maravilha
mas so depois de ser convidado.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Henrique o aquário esta muito jovem tem muito que evoluir até ser um grande aquário.

De qualquer maneira estás convidado.


Quando passares para estes lados manda mensagem por MP e combinamos.

Fica bem.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ok amigo eu faço ferias ai em Vieira de Leiria e trabalho para uma firma que esta tambem na Marinha Grande ou seja perto de Leiria
qualquer dia passo por ai ou mesmo ate la ir de proposito para ver essa maravilha.

----------


## João_Melo

Na verdade o etu projeto está muito bem desenvolvido, gosto da trabalho final, que ainda não está  acabado.

Até gostava de trocar algumas impresões contigo pois estou em inicio de aqua muito parecido com o teu.

Atentamente

joao melo

----------


## Heitor Simões

João!

Estás a vontade para trocar impressões comigo... agora não sou nenhum expert

aahahahhaah

Abraço.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Oi Nuno Silva
> 
> Estive em casa do heitor este fim de semana e realmente o aqua está muito bom, com uns frags de sps muito engraçados e com umas cores fantasticas, apesar de eu pensar que tem iluminação a mais, pois cada vez mais me convenço de que os corais nao precisam de tanta luz para crescerem.     .


Também sou dessa opinião. É muita luz. Eles gostam mais do lusco-fusco. Deve ser para ganhar "clima" e começarem a acasalar uns com os outros. 
Só assim se consegue Xénias Malhadas.




> Agora em relação aos frags, deixa me te dizer que os frags nao andam muito bem, porque já foram todos colados.     .


E eu que pensava que o Heitor era como o Duarte.... :yb624:   :yb624:  
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

A pedido de várias familias... aqui ficam as fotos.

Cuidado o fotografo está com imensas dificuldades na aprendizagem de fotografia.

O problema parece-me ser a focagem.

Vou tentar melhorar.

Vamos às fotos então.


*Geral*




*Parcial Esquerda*



*Parcial Central*



*Parcial Direita*




*Corais*




























Até breve fiquem bem.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, as fotos estão boas de focagem!

Somente estão um pouco escuras...


Muito louco teu aqua,  :SbOk:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

E eu que pensava que o Heitor era como o Duarte.... :yb624:   :yb624:  
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva[/QUOTE]




Oi Nuno Silva

Ainda não é, e espero ke nao venha  a ser ,porque senão irá ter um aquario de fazer inveja a muita gente :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Mas atenção aos desiquilibrios :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraço 
Paulo

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas heitor

As fotos estao 4 estrelas e meia :SbSourire2:  

Noto que ja tens bastantes corais, agora é so deixar crescer... gostei, terei mesmo de dar ai um salto para ver isso de mais perto.

Continua, estas a andar direito, num caminho que geralmente é muito torto

Meus parabens

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Obrigado José pelas palavras.

Vou tentar aprender a tirar fotos para poder por umas fotos melhorzinhas.

Entretanto novidades:

1º Refugio montado, com iluminação T5 e alga chateumorpha.

2º Baixei a iluminação está neste momento a cerca de 30 cm da tona de água.

3º Ja tenho o computador a controlar , iluminação, Redox/ozonizador, Aquecedores, Reactor de kalk ( Ligado directamente á água da torneira, com duas boias de nivel uma superior e outra inferioir.


Problemas que ainda tenho... e que vou resolver entretanto.

1º Ainda há barulhos de água a correr pelos canos.

2º Instalação do reactor de Cálcio.

3º Reforço da equipa de limpeza, nomeadamente camarões anti aptasias.

4º Algumas algas no chão tipo tufos que conto estar resolvido nas próximas 3 semanas.

5º Ainda tenho uma diferençã de temperatura de 1 grau entre o dia e a noite do aquário (26º graus de noite 26,9 º com as luzes ligadas) estou a pensar construir um sistema de ventoinhas DYY feito por mim para resolver essa diferença de temperatura.


Para ja é só...

Como temos fim de semana maiorzito vou ver se faço reportagem fotográfica.

Deem opiniões.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá!
> 
> 5º Ainda tenho uma diferençã de temperatura de 1 grau entre o dia e a noite do aquário (26º graus de noite 26,9 º com as luzes ligadas) estou a pensar construir um sistema de ventoinhas DYY feito por mim para resolver essa diferença de temperatura.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Boas Heitor

Eu tinha o mesmo o mesmo problema resolvido com o controlador da aquatronic, no controlador a 25.5 maximo 25.6 e minimo 25.4 e termostato a 24, nao precisei (ate hoje) de ventoinhas o maximo que me chega a temperatura é aos 25,8.
Quando tiver a funcionar o teu vais ver que a temperatura fica mais estavel

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Heitor.

Adorei como colocaste as rochas dá um ar natural. :Olá:  

Tens ai muito espaço para colocar corais e para os peixes nadar livremente , mas eu pessoalmente não gosto de ver as bases das mudas coladas na rv ,eu no meu novo sistema optei por retirar-las das bases e cola-las directamente na rv

Boa sorte e que crescam rapido para ficares com um verdadeiro reef. :SbOk:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Hoje foi dia de mudança de água ... sem querer esqueci-me e mudei 200 litros  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Agora a sério esta mudança tem a ver com um novo projecto que iniciei hoje.

O aquário mantem-se em forma, para já não perdi cores.


Entretanto já instalei o reactor de cálcio DYY feito pelo Fernando Soares, que está muito bem feito pois o Fernando é muito abilidoso.

Já tenho o Profilux a controlar tudo no Aquário, Iluminação, Redox, PH, Calcio, Aquecedores, Reposição de água...

Digo-vos que este Profilux mostrou-se uma excelente escolha.

Fotos:

Reactor de Cálcio



Sump



Já com refugio iluminado, tomadas do profilux e e todas as tomadas e cabos catalogados e identificados   .

Prometo que entretanto mostro fotos.

Até á próxima.

Comentem....

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas  :Olá:  , muito arrumadinha esse local de SUMP!!!    :Palmas:   :Palmas:  



Não tem muito para comentar mesmo... onde tens as macroalgas não vais meter areão?


Cumps  :SbOk5:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Não irei por areão, tenho sérias dúvidas sobre as vantagens de ter areão no refugio.

Aliás eu se pudesse nem punha areão no aquário. :SbSourire2:  

Para já vai ficar assim.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Aqui ficam umas fotos do meu aquário.

O fotografo não presta... mas é o que temos...






































As fotos que tenho na parte mais alta do aquário não consigo o minimo de qualidade, ficam sempre muito brancas à volta, alguem sabe o que posso fazer para melhorar estas fotos?? Um exemplo é esta foto que vem a seguir.



Tridacnas - Tambem tenho dificuldade em que fiquem nitidas alguem sabe porquê???





Assim que tiver um pouco mais de tempo volto a tirar.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

[QUOTE=Heitor Simões]Olá!

Aqui ficam umas fotos do meu aquário.

O fotografo não presta... mas é o que temos...









Oi Heitor

DE certeza que se irão tornar em 2 corais fabulosos

Boas fotos


abraço´
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Fernando Soares

Parbens Heitor

Isso esta a ir num excelente caminho.

Ja puseste a hipotese dessas algas no substrato se deverem a falta de circulação?

Pensa nisso

----------


## Filipe Simões

Parabens pelo Aquario,

Usas focagem manual para fotografar as tridacnas? 

Tripe?

Angulo em que tentas tirar a foto?

Que lente estas a usar?


Tudo isto pode influenciar a falta de focagem, nitidez da fotografia.

Podes exprimentar tirar as fotos a partir de um angulo recto, com tripe, e focagem manual, talvez a lente que estejas a usar nao te permita tirar fotos de tao perto, reparei que tens varias fotos desfocadas, pode ser a lente, ma focagem, velocidade lenta...

Consegues meter ai os settings da maquina quando tiras estas fotos?


O elas ficarem mais claras em cima que em baixo devera ter a ver com o facto que em cima tens mais luz que em baixo, logo deveras ter aberturas de diafragma diferente, um valor superior. Nao te esquecas que tas a fotografar atravez de uma massa de agua, as vezes basta um ligeiro angulo para comecares a apanhar com reflexos esquisitos.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Fernando, as algas que tenho no substracto devem-se à luz pois debaixo da rocha não existem algas logo deduzo que não seja por circulação.

Por outro lado não tenho nenhum predador, estou à procura de alguns, aliás ainda estou a estudar o assunto.

Filipe, o meu sistema fotográfico é comporto por:

Canon eos 400D
Lente Canon Macro 2,8 100mm ex
Tripé

Estava a tirar em modo manual, mas com focagem automática.

Settings:

ISO 200
F 5.6
Focagem automatica

O outro parametro nao te sei dizer
mas estava a regular a entrada de luz conforme a maquina me sugeria.

Obrigado.

Fica bem.

----------


## Filipe Simões

O parametro que está a faltar é a velocidade...  

Acredito que a falta de focagem se deva mesmo ao sistema de focagem automatico. 

Parece-me que o teu aquario tem luz suficiente para trabalhar com velocidades 'rapidas' deve andar acima dos 1/60, de outra forma pode estar a ficar desfocada por isso também.

Quando trabalhas com a abertura a 5.6 a foto vai ter uma profundidade de campo reduzida, mas ainda assim tem que aparecer uma zona focada.

Testa isso a tirar fotos a algo que nao mexa mesmo, com o tripé, e com o disparo feito pelo temporizador, focado manualmente. Podes tentar tirar aos graos de areia ao lado da tridacna.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

Canon eos 400D
Lente Canon Macro 2,8 100mm ex
Tripé

isso é material bom demais para tirar umas fotos tão ruins :yb624:   :yb624:  

ainda acho que o problema é mesmo o vidro

a maior parte das fotos que o pessoal tira por cá é a aquarios pequenos
onde a espessura do vidro não ultrapassa 12mm

acima de 16mm a distrução é enorme e é muito dificel ao sensor da maquina perceber essa distrução

unica maneira possivel é mesmo em angulo recto e uma reza a ajudar  :yb624:   :yb624:  

dessa maneira tiras umas 200 fotos e dá sempre para aproveitar uma meia duzia :SbSourire2:  
vai treinando :SbOk5:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> unica maneira possivel é mesmo em angulo recto e uma reza a ajudar


também concordo com o Carlos Mota.  é importante que a objectiva esteja perpendicular ao vidro do aquario!

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Heitor espero que esteja tudo bem contigo e com o aqua, por falar no aquario que tal uma actulizaçao para ver a evoluçao e o crescimento desses corais :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Zé, o meu aquário ca vai andando, não tenho mexido muito no aquários a não ser as necessárias manutenções.

Não tenho tirado fotos porque não tenho tido muito tempo, à uns dias atrás esteve aqui o Carlos Mopta e tirou à pressa meia duzia de fotos vou colocar para voçês verem.

Estou um pouco xateado pois o carpinteiro que ficou de forrar o móvel ainda não o fez.

Relativamente a crescimentos, eu não noto muito, mas vou tentar por algumas fotos a comparar para vermos.

Quanto a cores não noto perdas de cor, significativas.

Fotos:


Este coral esteve um pouco mal, mas consegui que recuperasse.












Tridacnas, noto que cresceram



*Comparações*



*Calendrium:*

Antes:



Actual:



*Digitata Vermelha:*

Antes



Actual



*Acropora:*

Antes



Actual




*Aquário:*

Antes:



Actual:



Fiquem bem.

Até breve.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

*Calendrium:*

Antes:



Actual:





Até breve.[/QUOTE]

Olá Heitor

Realmente quem vê o aquário muitas vezes nao  nota os crescimentos, mas efectivamente eles sao notáveis e em tao pouco tempo.

Essa Seriatopora Calendrium por esse andar vai ficar maior que a mãe :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Essa Montipora Calendrium foi cara  :yb624:   :yb624: , foi à pato e tu foste o pato :yb624:   :yb624:  

Aguardemos a evolução mais perto do verão isto vai melhorar.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Heitor

Crescimentos fantasticos, não restam duvidas. :Olá:  
Gostava de ver tambem as fotos comparativas do crescimento das tridacnas, 
tenho a certeza que ja preparas-te uma foto para mais tarde comparar.

Nota-se tambem que estas a apefeiçoar a tecnica fotografica, como é que tiras-te essas fotos? marcas-te umas coordenadas ficticias no aquario para teres a certeza que da proxima ves vais tirar a foto ao mesmo coral com o mesmo angulo?

Esperemos que o carpinteiro não te continue a enganar por muito mais tempo. LOL

PS
Esses crescimentos só foram possiveis por teres usado uns reactores feitos na Marinha Grande  :Whistle:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá

Estas fotos foram tiradas pelo Carlos Mota lol

----------


## Fernando Soares

É pa

Mas o Carlos Mota é que tirou as duas fotos? as de antes e as de depois?

E eu a pensar que tinhas aprendido alguma coisa de fotografia comigo. :Whistle:

----------


## Jose Neves

Gostei um dia destes quando ouvires a tocar a porta talvez serei eu :Cool:  

Esta a evoluir bem e espaço nao falta  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Sem dúvida um aquario muito bem planeado, com pés e cabeça, o tronco está a ser construido.  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Os resultados estão a visto e espero quen tenhas um enorme pedaço de mar com sucesso.  Está muito bonito mesmo, isso no Verão deve estar assim  :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  


Abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Obrigado pelos comentários.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Heitor,

Obrigado por nos receberes em tua casa e mostrares esse belo aquario, que promete bastante quando esses frags começarem a crescer e se mantiverem as mesmas cores ficara fora de serie. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  .

aproveitei para tirer umas fotos, que tenho a certeza que não mostram a realidade que é ver ao vivo e a cores.

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Mais algumas.

agora quero ver os outos artistas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Pois é Bem Verdade 
Este aquário promete e muito quando os frag's crescerem ui ui.
Cores fantásticas e peças bonitas.
Um abraço

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola

É verdade! Quando esses corais crescerem, vai ficar um aquario de sonho.
A paciencia que tives-te na montagem e durante o ciclo esta a dar frutos


Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Finalmente tenho a armação revestida!!! UFFFFFF!!!!

*Fotos:*







*Coraizitos*






















*
Tridacna*




Tá visto tenho que arranjar alguem que me venha ajudar / ensinar a tirar fotos.

Vão comentando, o fórum está um pouco murcho.

Fiquem bem.

----------


## Carlos Mota

BOAS

até que enfim arranjas-te um carpinteiro
ficou muito bom :Palmas:  
as fotos é que não adianta nada :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

O que é que se passou no aquário mais pequeno Heitor?  :yb665:  

Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, pouca circulação e nenhum peixe erbivoro deu numa praga de algas brutais.

Mas ja estou a tratar disso este fim de semana fica resolvido.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Heitor 
Essas Fotos mesmo assim estão a melhorar  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Até que em fim que já tens o móvel, acho que temos que organizar mais uma coboiada para ir ver e "criticar"  :yb624:   :yb624:  , mais um pouco.
Um abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Até que em fim que já tens o móvel, acho que temos que organizar mais uma coboiada para ir ver e "criticar"   , mais um pouco.
> Um abraço


se for como da ultima vez que ficamos a seco mais vale ir prá marinha grande  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Duarte
tens toda a razão o Heitor fartou-se de prometer e nada  :yb624:   :yb624:  , está visto que só na Marinha é que nos safamos  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

lol

----------


## Fernando Soares

É pa

Mas isso ficou com muito bom aspecto.

Mas tenho de concordar com o Duarte e com o Serrano.

Um aquario desses devia ter uma maquina de refrescar ao lado. :Whistle:  

Passa-se muita sede nessa casa :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço

----------


## Joao Fred

Estão de novo convidados para beber umas  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  e verem a revolução que vou fazer no meu aquario, principalmente na sump, com as dicas que me deram...
Realmente para os lados de Pombal parece mesmo um deserto.  :Admirado:  
Apenas o aquario escapa  :Coradoeolhos:   que realmente está a ir no excelente caminho!

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Mete uma foto do aquário pequeno para vermos :yb624:   :yb624:  ,afinal não é só de momentos bons que vive o hoby, também queremos ver quando as coisas correm menos bem. 
Esse revestimento ficou impecavel. :yb677:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Pedro, não se trata de nenhum momento menos bom (mas sim de um episódio) , até porque a água que alimenta um aquário é a mesma que alimenta o outro.

O que aconteceu foi que os suportes das bombas nano partiram e eu deixei de conseguir apontar as bombas e a circulação ficou desajustada. Infelizmente estou a 150 km de Lisboa e Porto e não é facil resolver um problema de imediato.

De qualquer forma já comprei uma bomba nova mais potente, e irei por um herbivoro porque não tenho nenhum nesse aquário e preciso de algo que me controle o evoluir das algas.

Logo e para os amantes das "desgraças" dos outros irei por foto do aquário assim poderão se rir à vontade.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Aqui fica uma foto do aquário pequeno.



Esta carregadinho de algas verdes  :yb624:   :yb624:  São como eu do Sporting.

Já comprei suportes novos para as tunze, comprei uma tunze nova mais potente, e coloquei um Dejardini espero em uma semana nao ter algas.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Entretanto duas fotos do aqua principal:





Este não tem algas continua de boa saude e a crescer pequenas mudas de 2 cm a crescer em força.

As cores mantêm-se.

Espero esta semana fazer duas introduções engraçadas... :yb624:   :yb624:  

Neste fim de semana fiz uma muda de 350 litros, aspirei a sump toda, aspirei umas planárias que me cheteiam e para já é só...

Até breve.

Não se esqueçam que ja tem fotos do aquário pequeno para me poderem bater com força...

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Fiquei desapontado, o meu está pior!! :Icon Cry:   Mas ainda está no inicio,está no ciclo.Espero que não dure muito mais!.
 A única maneira que arranjei de controlar as algas verdes foi colocar dois caracóis da nossa costa (V.Conde) ,os que se vêem na maré baixa comem algas verdes que é uma loucura só vendo para acreditar por onde passam deixam  tudo limpo e não estão a comer alga coralina.
 Em relação a ser um amante da desgraça alheia,não é isso, é que quem está a começar como eu, estamos tão habituados a ver os "vossos" aquas tão perfeitos,que quando no nosso acontece algo menos bom até pensamos que só nos acontece a nós.
 Tenho seguido o teu este post com muito entusiasmo está tudo muito bem pensado  :bompost: .Até nos mete a sonhar (quando for grande quero um assim.....) 
Os meus parabéns

----------


## Joao Fred

> Olá!
> Já comprei suportes novos para as tunze, comprei uma tunze nova mais potente, e coloquei um Dejardini espero em uma semana nao ter algas.


Boas Amigo Heitor,
Cheira-me que não é um dejardini mas sim um velifurum...  :Admirado:  
Mas com certeza que vai acabar com esse Sporting todo nesse aquario, o que é uma pena.  :Coradoeolhos:  

Um abraço,
JFred

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

João a mim tambem parece Veliferum... mas comprei-o como Desjardini

Fica bem.

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva

Eu tenho um igual e foi-me vendido por veliferum e, segundo fotos qie tenho visto do mesmo, penso que assim seja. :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Heitor, o teu aquário está a evoluir. Apesar de tudo, eu acho que deverias parar com as introduções de animais, peixes e corais. Acho que deverias até, guardar os próximos 4 a 5 meses apenas para observar, deixar o teu aquário começar a ganhar um aspecto mais natural, e perceberes que os corais precisam de imenso espaço para se desenvolverem. Isto pode também ser-te útil, porque os aquários só reagem negativamente ou positavamente a médio/longo prazo. 

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Heitor, o teu aquário está a evoluir. Apesar de tudo, eu acho que deverias parar com as introduções de animais, peixes e corais. Acho que deverias até, guardar os próximos 4 a 5 meses apenas para observar, deixar o teu aquário começar a ganhar um aspecto mais natural, e perceberes que os corais precisam de imenso espaço para se desenvolverem. Isto pode também ser-te útil, porque os aquários só reagem negativamente ou positavamente a médio/longo prazo. 
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá: Viva Heitor
Subscrevo em absoluto as palavras do Paulo Marinheiro que tem muitos méritos e um deles é do justamente saber apreciar, construir, pedaço a pedaço, a obra viva que são ou podem ser os sistemas de recife domésticos. Não é primeira vez que te digo para parares e apreciares a obra que estás a construir, disse-to quando te visitei e escrevi isso num tópico teu. Pára para apreciar a boa obra que estás a fazer, deixa a obra evoluir e aprecia o teu trabalho...Eu tenho de ir visitar o Paulo J. Oliveira que tem até um coral guardado para mim, e mesmo que não tenha, ficou combinado e vou lá, já tenho mapa e tudo...fico a três km de casa dele, depois vê-se para encontrar :yb665: ...se puder também te visito se isso te for oportuno, mas penso que compreenderás o que o Paulo Marinheiro e eu te estamos a dizer. PF pára e aprecia o teu trabalho, até para melhor o orientares daqui por seis meses ou um ano. Se continuares a esse ritmo, podes não ter tempo para apreciar e ou corrigir adequadamente e podes até induzir o pior. Mais uma vez, senta-te a apreciar a boa obra que estás fazer.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo e Pedro.

Ouço sempre com atenção as vossas recomendações.

Estranho no entanto o seguinte, eu ja não faço introduções no meu aquário há muito tempo.

Depois do Pedro me visitar o que já foi há bastante tempo, coloquei muito poucas peças.

Não introduzi peixes nem corais.


Relembro o seguinte, peixes que tenho

1 six line
1 Yelow coris
2 flavenses
1 siganus
1 scopas
1 anthia


Ultima introdução que fiz

3 mudas que trouxe de casa do Perpétua ha 3 semanas atras.

Penso que foi isto

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> Paulo e Pedro.
> 
> Ouço sempre com atenção as vossas recomendações.
> 
> Estranho no entanto o seguinte, eu ja não faço introduções no meu aquário há muito tempo.
> 
> Depois do Pedro me visitar o que já foi há bastante tempo, coloquei muito poucas peças.
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Heitor
É justamente isso que se está a recomendar.Quando te visitei o que tinhas já era suficiente para te ter feito a recomendação que fiz na altura, daí a ter feito, ou seja, não terias colocado mais nada de corais. Eventualmente alguns peixes porque tinhas pouquíssimos e tinhas espaço, condições e necessidade para albergar mais uns quantos alguívoros, as Cypraea e mais nada. Colocaste mais algumas peças entretanto e tudo bem mas agora está mesmo cheio! porque essas peças vão crescer e terás de gerir o espaço que pode parecer ser muito mas enche e só não quero/queremos que isso te traga problemas. Este teu sistema está a ir muito bem e assim se deseja que continue. Relativamente ao Zebrasoma que colocaste no aquário lateral, cresce muito e vai crescer, o que te pode obrigar a ter do o transferir para o sistema principal. Terias ficado bem servido com um Centropyge argi que é pequenino e uma "excelente máquina" de comer algas filamentosas e outras algas, além disso também é acessível, cerca de 45 euros. Pode ficar bem nesse pequeno aquário porque é pequeno e nunca necessitarias de te preocupar com o ter de o transferir devido a tamanho que pudesse alcançar porque fica mais pequeno que uma donzela ou do mesmo tamanho...seria útil que colocasse Cypraea também nesse aquário lateral...enfim são sugestões que te dou porque quero/queremos que consigas alcançar o melhor resultado possível. Estás a ir muito bem mas agora tens de parar para continuar a ir bem e evoluir para o ainda melhor.
Perante um bom trabalho que estás a fazer é normal que nós queiramos que continues, alcances melhor, que nos preocupemos porque qualquer um, nós incluidos, pode avaliar menos bem, principalmente quando está tão envolvido na gestão da acção e obviamente sabemos que tens bom discernimento mas tal como nós és uma pessoa e as pessoas também se enganam e não queremos que isso aconteça contigo, um pouco como dizer que se consegue ver o grão de areia na pálpebra dos outros mas não conseguimos ver o que está na nossa e nos pode cair para o olho. Só queremos que alcances o melhor. Sugeria que para o aquário lateral, colocasses o Centropyge argi e 2 ou 3 Cypraea, depende da espécie, se for moneta 3, se for histrio ou de tamanho idêntico, 2. Um dia quando não for necessário, retiras o Zebrasoma e fica lá o Centropyge argi e as Cypraea que darão bem conta do recado. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Pedro, obrigado, as cypreas ja la estao a vários meses, coloquei la temporariamente o diadema, e agora o veliferum que depois tenciono retirar.

De resto vamos andando...

 :yb624:  

Com boas cores e crescimentos razoáveis, nã esquecendo que muitos destes pequenos corais ja foram mudas...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Heitor
Ficas aqui com dois vídeos do meu Centropyge argi que recolhi há quase um ano na loja antes de o trazer para casa. Na altura reservei-o para a Paula Exposto mas acabou por ficar para mim porque não se conseguiu transporte do mesmo para a Madeira, de resto queria um e só estava a dar prioridade à Paula Exposto que também queria e pediu-me para lhe ajudar a arranjar um. Está tão bonito ou mais ainda do que nestas imagens, come muito bem de tudo e gosta das tais algas que vai rapando quando há. Come muito bem flocos de nori ou alga liofilizada idêntica, flocos de spirulina, granulado pequeno, formula 2 congelada, mysys, krill pacifica, angel formula congelada, esponja natural da nossa costa, come bem é é um peixe muito rápido,pequenino, muito azul e muito divertido.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi_1.MOV[/media]

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Centropyge_argi.MOV[/media]

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno
Post Scriptum: É necessário ter o QickTime da Apple ou os controladores para formato MOV para ver estes vídeos. Deixo aqui o elo para descarregar à borla o dito suporte lógico (=software)

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Conforme repararam o meu aquário tem tido poucas entradas de peixes.

Hoje para enorme satisfação minha chegou um peixe que não é mais nem menos que o peixe dos meus sonhos.

Grande 
Bonito
Robusto
Com classe
Elegante
Estrondoso

Aqui fica a foto do meu amigo.




O peixe chegou ao meio dia depois de 24 horas de viagem.

Preparei cuidadosamente uma aclimatação com a ajuda do Paulo Oliveira, Pedro Conceição e do Hugo Coelho, :yb677:   :yb677:  .

Após doze horas num balde com uma bomba e um termoestato e um sistema de pinga pinga do meu aquário introduzi então o animal no aquário.

Tem cerca de 15 cm e aparenta boa saúde, espero que possa resistir a este impacto inicial e permaneça de boa saúde.

Aqui fica um registo de satisfação.

Comentem....

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  lindo :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

só falta as boas fotos  :yb665:   :yb665:  


espero mesmo que tenhas sorte com o peixe :SbOk:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Parabens Heitor

é um lindo peixe. Só vi ao vivo o que era do Marco Madeira. Preferencialmente seria o ultimo a entrar mas não se pode perder a oportunidade.

quando algum dia arranjar tempo, tenho mesmo de ir ver isso.

abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Heitor, manda uma foto actualizada de sua turbinária.....

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Obrigado Luis, podes aparecer qd quiseres só precisas de avisar.


Rinaldo, Conforme pedis-te aqui ficam as fotos da turbinária:





Decidi, colocar mais qualquer coisa neste post assim:





A minha eflorences está cada vez mais bonita.



Por fim o meu Achiles Acordou vivo...





O peixe para já nada correctamente não tem comportamento ofegante, é bonito e vou continuar a rezar  :yb663:   :yb663:   para que ele não morra.

O aquário continua em meu entender no bom caminho.

As minhas dificuldades maiores neste momento são:

1º Colocação dos corais face à luz.
2º afinação das correntes dentro do aquário, devido ao layout.

Comentem e deem uma ajuda.

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas Heitor,
Parabéns ao "papá" babado, lindo peixe. 
Espero que tenhas sorte com o teu "menino".
Um dia destes passo ai para o ver.

Um abraço,
JFred

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Heitor, a evolução do aquário é notória e espantosa, muito bom!

O peixe que trouxeste da Alemanha é uma grande adição, espero que tenhas sorte com ele!

Deixa-me agora depois de te ter elogiado, colocar uma questão, os imans das tuas Vortech como estão?

Abraços e força nisso!!! :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

José, o peixe não veio da alemanha, mas sim de França.

O iman das minhas vortechs estao muito bem.

Não percebo porque colocas essa questão? podes ser mais explicito?

Obrigado.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá!
> 
> José, o peixe não veio da alemanha, mas sim de França.
> 
> O iman das minhas vortechs estao muito bem.
> 
> Não percebo porque colocas essa questão? podes ser mais explicito?
> 
> Obrigado.


Sorry, julgava que tinha vindo de mais longe...  :Coradoeolhos:  

A questão referente aos imans é porque tenho lido (e passa-se o mesmo com a minha), que estes enferrujam muito e ganham bolhas, sendo a questão para quantificar o quão banal é este problema. Mas, embora haja este problema sei que já saiu um iman melhorado em que este problema deixa de existir! Pode ser que pela garantia me troquem este danificado por um dos novos...

Seja como for, ainda bem que não se passa o mesmo contigo e embora se passe comigo, devo dizer que a bomba é muito boa e mesmo tendo conhecimento deste problema, voltava a comprar a minha!

Abraços!

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

José, na Interzoo estive a falar pessoalmente com o dono da echotech que é a empresa que faz as bombas.

A primeira coisa que quiz aprender foi a configuração das bombas e os objectivos de cada configuração.

A segunda coisa que questionei foi algum ruido que possa surgir e a questão dos imans.

a resposta que obtive a esta questão foi que foram detectados alguns problemas a esse nivel e que a fabrica estava a trocar bombas por outras refabricadas, ou seja com o problema resolvido.

De qualquer forma ferrugem foi coisa que nao encontrei ainda nas minhas.

Obrigado.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá!
> 
> José, na Interzoo estive a falar pessoalmente com o dono da echotech que é a empresa que faz as bombas.
> 
> (...)
> 
> a resposta que obtive a esta questão foi que foram detectados alguns problemas a esse nivel e que a fabrica estava a trocar bombas por outras refabricadas, ou seja com o problema resolvido.
> 
> De qualquer forma ferrugem foi coisa que nao encontrei ainda nas minhas.
> ...


E ele não te falou na apresentação da Vortech MP40W Gen2 ?

A Ecotech apresentou-as lá! E pelo que já li, estão a "trocar" (vendem a quem é dono de Vortech's de 1ª Geração) todos os imans antigos pelos novos, por um preço simbólico, cerca de $9,45 mais portes! Assim seria bom o pessoal  que tem, juntar-se para mandar vir dos "States", assim como o Update para os Drivers (custo 0).

Apesar de não teres problemas actualmente, poderás vir a ter mais tarde, com os novos, julgo que não acontecerá!

Abraços!!

----------


## Heitor Simões

José, o que sei foi apenas o que descrevi no post acima.

Entretanto mandarei mail para averiguar essas situação.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> José, o que sei foi apenas o que descrevi no post acima.
> 
> Entretanto mandarei mail para averiguar essas situação.


Heitor, ok! 

Quando tiveres notícias coloca-as SFFV... E se não quiseres "inquinar" o teu tópico, mais com este assunto, tens este tópico:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=12479

Abraços e boa sorte para ti, para o novo peixito e para o projecto!  :SbOk:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Depois de um passeio com o Hugo Coelho com o fim de tirar umas fotos para a revista Bioaquaria, acabámos por ir a casa do Heitor Simões ver o excelente sistema que ele tem.





















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Esqueci de tirar uma geral (desculpa para lá voltar)  :Big Grin: 
Gostei bastante de ir a casa dele, onde fui muito bem recebido. Para a próxima irei com mais tempo para falar um pouco mais e para dar umas dicas de fotografias.

Abraço.

PS- Paulo, a seguir é as tuas fotos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Não tenho posto fotos dos meus peixes.

Aqui ficam algumas.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Heitor
Essas fotos andam a ficar melhor mas ainda tens que afinar mais isso lol
está quase a chegar ao Pedro Conceição  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Um abraço

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

agora umas fots de mais perto mas continuam muito mal tiradas o fotografou nao vai lá... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

























Até breve...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E não é que ainda se arranjou mais umas fotos!
Aqui ficam elas:

















Heitor, um dia destes apareço por aí com mais tempo e dou umas luzes sobre fotografia!

----------


## NunoFilipe

Olá Heitor,
de facto ainda se nota algumas diferenças nas fotos mas quero acreditar que seja da máquina.  :yb624:  
Quanto ao charco nada me resta a acrescentar. Tás no bom caminho.... 
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Infelizmente as noticias não são agradáveis, o meu achiles não come e esta a ganahr pontos brancos, a 4 dias começou a ganhar pontos brancos e continua cada vez mais com pontos brancos.

Já dei comida com sumo de alho, ja exprimentei vários tipos de comida, algas, congelado, granuladoetc...

Não há lutas dentro do aquários, e mais nenhum peixe tem pontos brancos.

Alguma sugestão para inverter esta tendencia?

Obrigado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> Infelizmente as noticias não são agradáveis, o meu achilles não come e esta a ganhar pontos brancos, a 4 dias começou a ganhar pontos brancos e continua cada vez mais com pontos brancos.
> 
> Já dei comida com sumo de alho, já experimentei vários tipos de comida, algas, congelado, granulado etc...
> 
> Não há lutas dentro do aquários, e mais nenhum peixe tem pontos brancos.
> 
> Alguma sugestão para inverter esta tendência?
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Heitor
Muita calma, mas mesmo muita calma. Não é por dares alimento que vais incentivar o peixe a comer. Só o fará quando se sentir bem, quando estiver aclimatado, além disso estarás a contribuir para aumentar a carga orgânica do sistema com todas as consequências que daí advêm. É frequente acontecer isso com essa espécie na fase inicial tal como acontece com os Acanthurus leucosternon ou até os Paracanthurus hepatus. Nestas circunstancias e para não enfraquecer mais o peixe, devemos deixar ficar tranquilo, de preferência com luz ténue que ajuda a atenuar a situação e mantém o peixe mais calmo. Não sei exactamente em que estado se encontra o peixe mas estou a pensar que nadará normalmente com uma respiração algo acelerada, ora enquanto assim estiver significa que está a lutar contra a doença pelos seus próprios meios, ou seja, recorre às suas reservas e vai-se mantendo, a doença segue o seu curso de vários dias e vai aumentando até que começa a desaparecer progressivamente. É muito importante não fazer ajustes aos parâmetros de água porque nestas circunstancias o menor desvio pode ser critico para o peixe. Poderias tratar mas o risco de enfraquecer mais o peixe pode não compensar. Pelo que nos escreves esse parece ser o único peixe afectado e não será de estranhar pela longa viajem que fez, mas pelo que vi das fotografias, é bem robusto por isso terá boas reservas e resistência física para ultrapassar este mau bocado, um pouco como estarmos fisicamente enfraquecidos por esforço, cansaço e de repente apanhamos uma corrente de ar e lá ficamos bastante constipados e andamos assim vários dias, com alguma febre até, mas depois com repouso, descanso, o organismo vai respondendo e recuperando. Já passei por situações semelhantes e resolvi da forma que estou a mencionar com bom resultado. São 5 dias ou mais em expectativa e sem mexer no sistema a não ser alimentar os outros peixes até que o enfraquecido comece a dar mostras de clara recuperação/robustez e então continua-se na rotina habitual.
Pedia-te que tirasses fotografias ao Acanthurus achilles e se possível faz mesmo um vídeo para que se possa avaliar e melhor te ajudar. O Vídeo podes enviar para o meu e-mail que te darei a seguir. 
Mantém-te calmo tanto para ti como para não transmitires ansiedade ao peixe que a sentirá.
Existe também a possibilidade de colocares o Acanthurus achilles no teu refúgio, para que tenha ambiente mais tranquilo, incluindo a iluminação mais ténue/suave, mas sem ver como está o peixe, como se comporta, sugeria que não o faças, até porque quando o fizeres vais colocar o Acanthurus achilles nervoso e isso não é nada bom e deve ser evitado a todo o custo. 
Fico a aguardar pelas imagens e eventual vídeo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Aqui ficam as fotos.

Entretanto o peixe começou a comer  :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Heitor
Nem de propósito....se leres a resposta que te dei ao e-mail que me enviaste, faço justamente recomendação do uso de nori e ia te dar umas dicas, mas felizmente já estás no bom caminho e o Acanthurus achilles está a colaborar.
Estive a ver os vídeos e tal como eu pensava o peixe nada normalmente embora não dê para avaliar o estado em que está o que fica claro com as fotografias e tem de facto o corpo polvilhado mas nem tudo serão os pontos brancos, na realidade boa parte será muco protector destruído pelos pontos brancos.

[media]http://www.reefforum.net/photopost/data/534/Acanthurus_achilles_doente.wmv[/media]

Será agora uma questão de paciência e se o Acanthurus comer, dá-lhe todo o nori que quiser até estar satisfeito. Tens também outra opção de alimento bastante nutritivo e apelativo (a água até fica a cheirar a alho :yb665:  :SbSourire: ) mas os peixes ficam "loucos" de gula...trata-se da Formula Two que podes ver na imagem. São cubos de comida vegetal com alho que se deixa descongelar e corta-se em pedaços mais pequenos para assegurar que são mais facilmente apanhados e ingeridos. Para isso basta usares a colher que usarás também para depois ir dado o alimento em causa. Estes cubos têm consistência gelatinosa, por isso não se desagregam na água facilmente, o que é duplamente bom porque permite perder menos alimento na coluna de água e oferece um manjar delicioso e nutritivo macio que os peixes alguívoros gostam de comer.



Começa por lhe dar nori par ao ir fortalecendo e daqui por dois dias experimenta o Formula Two. O Acanthurus achilles ainda vai ter esse aspecto polvilhado durante uns 4 ou 5 dias, mas se tudo correr bem, e eu acredito que há boas probabilidades disso, esse polvilhado vai desaparecendo do corpo do Acanthurus achilles que progressivamente se vai revestindo do muco natural protector. 
Durante esta fase complicada, não faças qualquer acerto aos parâmetros de água, ou até trocas parciais de água, porque isso pode provocar ligeiros desvios que num peixe neste estado podem ser críticos. Recomendo também que uses carvão activado para ajudar o escumador na tarefa de depuração da água.
Continua calmo e confiante que eu vou também acompanhado como já te disse. Acredito que vá correr bem, pelo menos tem boas probabilidades dado que o Acanthurus achilles é imponente, robusto, embora esteja cansado, debilitado, mas já dá mostras de estar a lutar para vencer.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Viva!
> 
> Aqui ficam as fotos.
> 
> Entretanto o peixe começou a comer



EXCELENTES NOTICIAS HEITOR!!!!

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas,  espectacular esse peixe :SbOk:  


Tens camarões?


O amboiensis?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Filipe, não tenho camarões a nao ser seticaudatas.

Tenho a noção que a entrada de dois bichos desses iria ajudar a limpar achiles.

Gostaria de saber, caso alguem saiba estes pontos brancos o que são? Criptocario, itio, odinium...???

alguem me pode esclarecer?

Obrigado.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> Olá!
> 
> Filipe, não tenho camarões a nao ser seticaudatas.
> 
> Tenho a noção que a entrada de dois bichos desses iria ajudar a limpar achiles.
> 
> Gostaria de saber, caso alguem saiba estes pontos brancos o que são? Criptocario, itio, odinium...???
> 
> alguem me pode esclarecer?
> ...


Tenho a impressão que são todas juntas.

Dá-me uma imensa tristeza ver um animal nesse estado.

Dá-lhe apenas de comer talvez algumas vitaminas e não o submetas a mais stress com curas rapidas e milagrosas atraves de choques osmóticos como já fizerem por aqui há uns tempos atrás com resultados bastante negativos.

Apenas com tempo a coisa poderá melhorar.

A melhor das sortes para esse belo e fragil animal.

Pestana

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Vitor, apenas lhe tenho dado comer e um dia misturei sumo de alho no comer.

O animal chegou bem e durante tres dias não teve quaisquer pontos, de repente apareceram pontos e cada dia pior.

Não mexi na água nem fiz qualquer alteração à água.

Vou esperar que ele recupere   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Heitor

Tenho um acanthurus nigricans que passou, aquando de uma mudança de aquário, por uma situação semelhante ( e esteve em pior estado do que o teu aparenta) e que acabou por recuperar totalmente em sensivelmente 1 mes.

Um dos alimentos que penso ter ajudado em muito a sua recuperação foi o granulado da Fauna marin - ultra health, alem de nori e outras comidas, apostando sempre na variedade.

Acima de tudo aposta em alimentar os peixes em poucas quantidades mas muitas vezes ao dia, faz muita diferença acredita.

Desde que ele continue a comer, as hipoteses de recuperação são boas, pois parece-me tratar-se apenas de cryptorion irritans.

Se fosse odinium provavelmente já teria morrido e o destino da maior parte dos habitantes do teu aquário seriam semelhantes.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


Gil, a conselho do Paulo Serrano, já estava a utilizar essa estrategia de alimentar várias vezes ao dia e em poucas quantidades.

Tenho esse produto da funa marin em casa, o problema reside no facto de o peixe apenas estar a comer algas iofilizadas, neste momento ainda não o vi a comer congelado.

O peixe mantem-se calmo e vou continuar a seguir os vários conselhos que me tem dado, nomeadamente:

1º não mexer nos parametros da água.

2º alimentação variada em pouca quantidade e várias vezes ao dia.

3º Pondero colocar um camarão ambionenses, o que pensao desta minha ideia???

Obrigado a todos os que estão a ajudar a salvar o meu peixe.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> 3º Pondero colocar um camarão ambionenses, o que pensao desta minha ideia???


essa é uma optima ideia  :SbOk:  meti um na terça feira junto com o achiles,hoje posso dizer que quase não tem pontos brancos,é engraçado ver o camarão a saltar para cima do peixe e o peixe nem se mexe a espera que o camarão lhe limpe os pontos brancos :SbOk:   :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Olá Heitor, só hoje estou a ler esta noticia desagradável. Foi óptimo que ele tivesse começado a comer! Também já foi quase tudo dito relativamente aos melhores procedimentos para combateres o parasita. 
Espero que recupere rápido porque tens aí um belo animal! :SbOk:  


Abraço,

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Passaram-se três dias desde que pedi ajuda para salvar o meu peixe.

Neste momento o estado de espirito é este, o peixe continua a comer apenas algas nori, não toca em mais nada.

Continua carregado de pontos brancos, e parece que larga um tecido branco aveludado.

Mantem a mesma disposição ou seja nada calmamente, e não existem guerras no aquário.

O meu pensamento neste momento vai neste sentido, o animal é forte e se tivesse que morrer ja tinha morrido.

Estratégia mantem-se:

1º Não mexo na água nem faço qualquer alteração á qualidade da água.

2º comida variada e várias vezes ao dia.

3º Coloquei ontem dois lysmata ambionenses e um labroides dimidatos que encontrei numa loja a comer tudo.

O labroides assim que entrou no aquário anda de volta da boca de vários peixes.

Continuo  à espera de melhores dias  :yb663:   :yb663:  

Pois o Achiles é extremamente bonito...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Olá!
> 
> Passaram-se três dias desde que pedi ajuda para salvar o meu peixe.
> 
> Neste momento o estado de espírito é este, o peixe continua a comer apenas algas nori, não toca em mais nada.
> 
> Continua carregado de pontos brancos, e parece que larga um tecido branco aveludado.
> 
> Mantem a mesma disposição ou seja nada calmamente, e não existem guerras no aquário.
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Heitor
O que nos relatas é encorajador e corresponde ao que acontece frequentemente. Esse tecido branco aveludado, será muco destruído ou em excedente que o Acanthurus achilles se viu obrigado a segregar como resposta a à acção dos parasitas. Esse muco vai sendo renovado e até poderá ser componente da neve marinha de que se alimentam determinadas espécies de coral. É normal que no 4º dia ou 5º dia depois de parecer que os pontos estão a desaparecer, voltem a aparecer e mais muco se desprenda, mas faz parte do processo todo. Não sei se te apercebeste se o Acanthurus achilles procura os serviços dos animais "limpadores" que tens, mas é normal que o faça e é também normal que de noite se posicione próximo dos locais onde estes vivem para que assim enquanto dorme os mesmos o limpem, o que lhe dá um aspecto menos carregado ao nascer do dia e que pode ir alterando ao longo do dia. Tudo isto consome energia ao peixe que pelo facto de se estar a alimentar tem assim ainda melhores hipóteses. Mantem a calma e a paciência e segue exactamente esta abordagem feita até aqui e não desanimes. Os próximos dois dias serão ainda de ansiedade e é possível que vá além de dois dias e por vezes é o momento em que as pessoas já desanimadas e ansiosas fazem asneira, ora é imperativo que sigas como nos escreves o que tens feito e nada de intervenções. Não te preocupes se o Acanthurus achilles só come nori, porque além de nutritivo, come, o que nem sempre acontece e aí é mais delicado, mas não temos alternativa senão a de acreditar e não ceder à ansiedade, até porque como nos escreves e bem, se tivesse de ter corrido mal já teria e mesmo que assim não fosse e o fosse mais tarde, não haveria nada melhor que pudéssemos fazer além do que o que se está a fazer. Lembra-te do que escreveu o Gil sobre o mau bocado valente que passou com o Acanthurus nigricans dele, foi um mês, por isso e mesmo depois de o Acanthurus achilles melhorar e recuperar, não vais logo proceder às rotinas todas de uma só vez e em pleno, deverá ser progressivo e depois não será mais do que um momento mau que foi vencido e com o qual se aprendeu.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Quero partilhar convosco 4 das minhas tridacnas.


Aqui ficam fotos.









Abraço a todos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá!
> 
> Quero partilhar convosco 4 das minhas tridacnas.
> 
> 
> Aqui ficam fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olá Heitor

Belas tridacnas que tu ai tens, à semelhança claro de todo o teu aquário que apresenta uma excelente evolução, bons crescimentos, cores mantêm-se , enfim tudo no bom caminho :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  

Adoro esta foto da tridacna, particularmente pela planária que se encontra toda fotogénica ao lado da tridacna, a pousar para a fotografia :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .



Abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva1

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Paulo, planárias é uma praga que aqui tenho, estou a aspira-las e tenho mandarins a tratar do assunto.

Mas essa ficou fotogénica.

 :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Heitor

Belas tridacnas, :Palmas:   :Palmas:   é sempre a evoluir.
Estás de parabêns pelo belo aquário que se está por. :yb677:   :yb677:  

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Infelizmente o meu achiles nao resistiu e acabou de morrer.

foi pena o peixe era lindo.

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Olá!
> 
> Infelizmente o meu achiles nao resistiu e acabou de morrer.
> 
> foi pena o peixe era lindo.


Tenho imensa pena em ter conhecimento dessa notícia.
Melhores dias virão.
Abraço.
Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## LuisFilipe

Olá Heitor

lamento imenso .... mas á que continuar em frente! força com esse belo aquário.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


 :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  depois da nossa ultima conversa pensei bem que ele se ia safar :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## João A Alves

Boas 

É com muita pena que leio esta noticia. 
Força Heitor

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Heitor

A maior segurança para a colocação deste peixe e outros de igual sensibilidade, é aguardar 1 aninho após a montagem do aquario. As probabilidades de sobrevivência aumentam muito.

Eu lembro-me de vêr por aqui o teu projecto de aquario de quarentena, chegaste a avançar com isso?

Com alguma dose de paciência, o próximo achilles terá com certeza bastante mais sorte.

cps

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Viva Heitor
Apesar do desaire, ficaste mais experiente, mais conhecedor e fizeste tudo o que podias ter feito, inclusive uma longa quarentena como nos relataste no post nº 158, embora esta não tenha sido no aquário de quarentena que havias pensado. Seguramente que o próximo Acanthurus achilles que tiveres irá beneficiar com todos os conhecimentos recolhidos, nomeadamente no capitulo do período de aclimatação  que é longo e implica mexer o menos possível se de todo, nos parâmetros de água, TPA, etc...
O teu sistema está no caminho da estabilidade que se alcança passado um ano e assim como o Gil diz, dentro em breve a história será outra.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Obrigado pelas palavras.

Gil, abandonei completamente a hipotese de fazer quarentena aos peixes num aquário de quarentena, e porquê? porque entendo que os animais não teriam parametros de água nas melhores condições para sobreviverem.

O que mais me aborreceu neste processo foi o facto de estar impotente para fazer qualquer coisa pelo peixe.

Há aqui uma variável que não estou a dominar e não sei qual é.

O meu aquário ja tem neste momento 9 meses tem os parametros estáveis, tenho alguma dificuldade em perceber.

Aguardemos por melhores dias.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Heitor,
Aconteceu-me o mesmo mas com um Leucosternun. Penso que foi uma doença qualquer pois o leucosternum tinha exactamente a pele como o teu achiles, cheio de pontos brancos. Na altura o meu zebrassoma, os palhaços, a cromo viridis, e o chelmon ficaram também infectados, Só sobreviveram a cromo viridis e o Zebrassoma F. pois estavam melhor alimentados. Penso que o segredo deve ser o aqua de quarentena que para além de podermos desinfesta-los com um composto de iodo,também servirá para que se acostumem á comida.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Heitor
Entao como temos achilles apos cerca de 3 meses.
O aquario como ta?
Ha actualizaçoes?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> 





> 


Boas, Heitor.

Que coral, e este?(Montipora danae?)


Parabens, tens um excelente aquario :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :tutasla:  

Posta umas fotos gerais e ja agora, uma do refugio. :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Miguel, desculpa mas só hoje vi que tinhas postado.

Essa montipora ja não existe.

O meu aquário sofreu um grande desgaste, no verão passado pois a maior parte das acroporas foram morrendo lentamente da base para cima.

O Restante mantem-se tudo bem.
Peixes OK
LPS OK
Pociloporas OK
Tridacnas OK

As montiporas que tenho não sei porque motivo aparecem tipo ratadas no tecido, não percebo porquê.

Hoje fiz mudança de layout, e ao mudar encontrei coisas estranhas:

Caso alguem saiba gostaria que me ajudassem.

1º Este bicho... O que será???? Será que poderá fazer mal aos corais???




2º Encontreis uma massa esponjosa de uma cor verde tropa e preta...????? Alguem sabe o ke é???



3º encontrei este belo exemplar... UIUI.Alguem sabe de que espécie é e se poderá ser prejudicial aos corais???



Quanto ao tamanho surpreendam-se... Quase uma sapateira   :yb624:   Já está de férias na sump.





Quem puer ajudar agradeço.

Breve ponho fotos.

Tenho andado um pouco ausente do fórum por motivos profissionais.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Heitor
Desde ja fico triste por saber que houve uns problemas no aquario, nao te podendo ajudar a respeito do carangueijo e das esponja, gostava de saber como esta o achilles, pois é o meu preferido e gostava de ter um, mas nao tou pa ver o meu peixe preferido morrer em 2 tempos!!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Anthony, o meu achiles está optimo.

O aquário o problema maior foram as acroporas.

Enfim vida de aquarista.

Pra semana ponho fotos.

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Heitor.

Lamento o sucedido.

Ainda assim sabes dizer que montipora era?(undata, danae, ...)

Posta umas fotos...

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ninguem ajuda a identificar aqueles seres que coloquei fotos??

Obrigado

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

mais uma vez nao te podendo ajudar a respeito do carangueijo, gostava de saber como se tem ele portado com os outros a nivel de alimentaçao ta a comer tudo?
Quando tirares fotos mete ai uma dele p eu me babar todo!!

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Anthony, penso que te estas a referir ao achiles.

Ele come essencialmente Algas nori em folha que compro numa loja de dietética.

Artémia não estava a comer, entretanto comprei artémia com alho da Gamma e ele pareçe louco.

Portanto come essensialmente estas duas coisas há e gosta de depenicar nas rochas.

Trata-se de um peixe bastante sensivél mas muito bonito.

Em termos comportamentais não lhe noto conflitos com ninguem. de qualquer forma o meu aquário nao tem muitos peixes. mais perto do natal colocarei fotos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas heitor

Ja passou o natal...vai umas fotos?  :SbSourire2: 

que tal o aquario?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Borges

Faz tempo que estou aos poucos estudando para montar um aquário de corais, mas a pressão aqui tá grande pra eu fazer um plantado.

   Quero parabenizá-lo pelo seu trabalho, informar passo a passo a montagem do seus aquas, que por sinal está muito lindo. Com certeza vou usar como referência para montagem do meu.

    Ainda tenho muitas dúvidas, mas acredito que com estudo e paciencia poderei fazer sem colocar em risco a vida dos animais por minha inexperiência.

                  Valeu cara, um Abraço

  Esepro em breve poder tá fazendo o mesmo com o meu aqui

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!


É com tristeza que vos informo, que este aquário por motivos de ordem pessoal foi desmantelado.

Encontram-se alguns equipasmentos à venda.

As boas noticias são que ja esta montado um novo projecto com 1000 litros.

Obrigado a todos os que participaram neste post.

1 abraço

----------

